# CS Prop needed for O540



## planebuilder (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm finally in a position to buy a prop for my Starduster Too. I am looking for a Hartzell CS prop. Jerr888 had a potential one a while back but I was not ready then. He doesn't seem to be here any more, anyone know how to get in touch with him? Any other leads on props welcome.


----------

